

Show HN: Afonigizer: Pseudo-Anonymize Facebook for Screenshots - sequoia
https://github.com/Sequoia/afonigizer/

======
sequoia
Thanks in advance for feedback! Feedback on the code (this I'm particularly
interested in), or the concept, or the presentation.

The bookmarklet itself is here: <http://sequoia.github.com/afonigizer/>

------
wavewash
So cool. The best part is sometimes the randomly generated names are aptly
appropriate.

------
jkochis
Nice.

